# Just inherited a bunch of (incomplete) filters



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh dear me, it's that humdedum again with her questions.  I just bought a secondhand aquarium and the person threw in a bunch of old airstones, filters and aquarium light reflectors (the light housing that you place on top of the actual hood). I have yet to test how they run, so I'll edit this post as soon as I do. 

Here are the filters:

Penguin bio-wheel 200 (missing wheel)
Whisper power filter 40 
Penguin bio-wheel 350 (missing 1 of the 2 wheels)
AquaTech 5-15 HOB filter (missing cover)
Unknown brand filter (missing impeller and cover)

There's a grey filter cover for a Top Fin 10, but it doesn't properly fit any of the filters I have (the right side of the cover is rounded out, if that helps). 

My question is, where can I buy individual parts for a filter (such as a single bio-wheel)? And can a filter run without the cover (or, how do I make one)? 

Thanks in advance, and I will let you know which ones actually flow (the seller warned me that one or two didn't work, and I suspect one would be the filter missing an impeller).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, most whisper and marineland parts are available online (though its sometimes cheaper to buy a new filter). Go to the manufacturer's website, download the pdf with the diagram of parts. Get the parts number and start googling. Try drsfosterandsmith bigalsonline and petmountain.com . It can take a while to find a place that has them in stock and won't soak you on shipping, but it can be done.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks; I actually ordered the wheels through my local fish shop...the first week they got the order messed up.  But after the second try the wheels are correct.


----------

